# Τας λεωφόρους οδούς φεύγων, πρόσεχε!



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Άμα καταφέρετε και με βάλετε να κάνω το 14, έστω και ως συνοδηγός, μάλλον θα έχω ήδη πεθάνει!

*21 roads to drive before you die*


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Νικ, θαρρώ πως σε παραπλάνησε η πειραγμένη φωτογραφία.;)
Στην πραγματικότητα, το τοπίο είναι έτσι


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Σιγά, στην Χαλκιδική έχω δει και χειρότερους. :)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Κατάρα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Νικ, θαρρώ πως σε παραπλάνησε η πειραγμένη φωτογραφία.;)
> Στην πραγματικότητα, το τοπίο είναι έτσι



Έλα όμως που εγώ διάβασα και την περιγραφή:
Sani Pass is a notoriously dangerous road that requires the use of a 4×4 vehicle. The pass is approximately 9 km in length and requires above average driving experience.

Εντάξει, έχω κάνει ανέβασμα και προς τη Βιάννο, το εξηντακάτι, όπου κατεβαίναμε κάθε τόσο από το αυτοκίνητο να βγάλουμε τις πέτρες (τους τσούρλους) από τη μέση του κατσικόδρομου.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Σιγά, στην Χαλκιδική έχω δει και χειρότερους. :)



Τότε να πας Βολιβία.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2013)

Ξέχασαν τη Σαντορίνη: ανέβασμα από τον δρόμο του λιμανιού, χωρίς προστατευτικό κιγκλίδωμα (νομίζω τώρα έχει ένα τοιχάκι), με τους ντόπιους να σε προσπερνάνε στις στροφές. Μούρλια. Ο δρόμος, δε, επαναλαμβάνεται σε όλο το νησί - και όχι μόνο σε αυτό.

Έδιτ: ρε Βέρνη, έμφραγμα κόντεψα να πάθω!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2013)

Εκεί είχε κι αφιέρωμα το _Top Gear_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yungas_Road.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τότε να πας Βολιβία.



Τζίζους! Φαντάζομαι θα έχουν φτιάξει καλύτερους δρόμους από τότε.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τζίζους! Φαντάζομαι θα έχουν φτιάξει καλύτερους δρόμους από τότε.



Πληκτρολόγησε bolivia death roads ή μπες στο γιουτούμπι και θα δεις. Δεν.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Εκεί είχε κι αφιέρωμα το _Top Gear_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yungas_Road.



Ακριβώς. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Και για όσους δεν οδηγούν, υπάρχει και ποδαράτη έκδοση. Αλλού, βέβαια.

Πάρτε κι ένα κοψιδάκι. (Επειδή είναι Τσικνοπέμπτη, δηλαδή);)


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και για όσους δεν οδηγούν, υπάρχει και ποδαράτη έκδοση. Αλλού, βέβαια.
> 
> Πάρτε κι ένα κοψιδάκι. (Επειδή είναι Τσικνοπέμπτη, δηλαδή);)
> 
> [...]





nickel said:


> Πώς νιώθω τελευταία όταν ακούω οικονομικές ειδήσεις.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ελ Καμινίτο ντελ Ρέι, Ελ Καμίνο ντε λα Ρέινα. ;) :)

Οδικώς (και κοψιδικώς), επιφυλάσσομαι. 
The road to hell is paved with good intentions; the daemon's road is rough and rocky, but delicious in the end. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Λοιπόν, επειδή το 14 το έκανα πέρσι τον Απρίλιο θα σας πω πρώτον ότι οι φωτογραφίες το παρουσιάζουν πολύ πιο βατό απ΄ό,τι είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Πρόκειται όχι απλώς για χωματόδρομο αλλά για χωματόδρομο με κοτρόνες στη μέση του δρόμου, μία λωρίδα που σε πολλά σημεία είναι μισή από τις πέτρες, σε άλλα σημεία είναι λασπερή (και το χειμώνα με πάγο) γιατί έχει μερικά ρυάκια που κυλάνε στη μέση του δρόμου, και φυσικά γκρεμό απότομο. Επίσης φυσάει αέρας που σηκώνει όχι τις πέτρες αλλά το βουνό ολόκληρο. 
Η διαδρομή ξεκινάει σε κάποιο σημείο που βγαίνεις από την ωραία ασφαλτοστρωμένη ευθεία και πας μερικά χιλιόμετρα σε χωματόδρομο καλό, δηλαδή ίσιο δρόμο με πατημένο χώμα κλπ. μέχρι το συνοριακό σταθμό που περνάς έλεγχο διαβατηρίου. Εκεί στον έλεγχο η βασική τους μέριμνα είναι όχι τόσο να σου σφραγίσουν το διαβατήριο αλλά να βεβαιωθούν ότι έχεις το κατάλληλο όχημα. Στη διαδρομή συνεχίζουν μόνο πεζοί, συγκεκριμένος τύπος μηχανάκια που δεν κατάλαβα τι έχουν, και ιχ 4x4 ΜΟΝΟ. Επίσης υπάρχει σύσταση να προτιμήσεις επαγγελματία οδηγό (οι επαγγελματίες κάνουν τη διαδρομή δυο- τρεις φορές την ημέρα όλο το χρόνο). Όλοι οι άλλοι πίσω. 
Μετά τα σύνορα, μπαίνεις σε χωματόδρομο της κακιάς ώρας, αλλά και πάλι, απλή ανηφόρα με μικρή κλήση και σχετική ευθεία. Εκεί κάπου σταματήσαμε για φωτογραφίες σε ένα πλάτωμα γιατί ήταν αδύνατο να βγάλεις φωτογραφία μέσα από το ιχ λόγω του συνεχούς τραντάγματος. Για όποιον δεν το πιστεύει, να μια από τις φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα μέσα από το ιχ όταν σταματήσαμε για να περάσει άλλος. Μεγαλώστε τη και δείτε πώς είναι ο δρόμος. Το αυτοκίνητο που φαίνεται σα να είναι στο αντίθετο ρεύμα είναι πιο πάνω στον ίδιο δρόμο, στην άλλη πλευρά του γκρεμού. 
View attachment 3677
Σε γενικές γραμμές, κι εμένα η πρώτη αντίδραση ίσως ήταν "ναι, αλλά στο Χ μέρος στην Ελλάδα, έχουν δει τα μάτια μας...", αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Η προϋπηρεσία εν Ελλάδι βοήθησε στο να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία μου και να έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον οδηγό (επαγγελματίας οδηγός). Στο μπροστινό μας τζιπ κάποιος ούρλιαζε σε όλη τη διαδρομή (δεν τον ακούσαμε, μας το είπαν).

Κατά τ'άλλα, η διαδρομή 1 της λίστας είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχω δει αλλά δεν αξίζει να την οδηγήσεις, να είσαι επιβάτης να απολαμβάνεις. Δυστυχώς για μένα, ο συνοδηγός μου ήταν ο τυπικός greek malaka driver, πήγαινε συνέχεια γκάζι-φρένο, γκάζι-φρένο, δεν ήθελε με τίποτα να αφήσει απόσταση από τον μπροστινό του, οπότε για να γλυτώσω το σβέρκο μου από κανά σοβαρό τραύμα αποφάσισα να οδηγήσω εγώ. 
Το 7 είναι επίσης πολύ ωραία διαδρομή, αλλά πιο κοντά στα δικά μας, θύμιζε Αργολίδα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

ΥΓ Στο προηγούμενο: το τζιπ ήταν πεντακάθαρο όταν ξεκινήσαμε, το παρμπρίζ που βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία χάλια έγινε έτσι στη διαδρομή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

6:32 εδώ. Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί κάποιοι προτιμούν να πάνε με τα πόδια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Νίκελ, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ελπίζω ότι η εκπομπή δεν είναι ντοκυμανταίρ και κάποια κομμάτια (πολλά, λένε οι κακές γλώσσες), είναι σκηνοθετημένα να δείχνουν επικίνδυνα ή δεν οδηγούν οι παρουσιαστές κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ελπίζω ότι η εκπομπή δεν είναι ντοκυμανταίρ και κάποια κομμάτια (πολλά, λένε οι κακές γλώσσες), είναι σκηνοθετημένα να δείχνουν επικίνδυνα ή δεν οδηγούν οι παρουσιαστές κλπ.



Μη μου το χαλάς. Εγώ θεωρούσα ότι οι άνθρωποι του συνεργείου έβαζαν στοιχήματα εκείνη τη στιγμή αν θα πέσει το αυτοκίνητο στο φαράγγι ή όχι.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 7, 2013)

Εδώ, πάντως, φαίνεται πως ο σκηνοθέτης το έχασε. :glare:


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Θυμάμαι μια εκδρομή στον Προυσό Ευρυτανίας που μας είχε κατεβάσει ο οδηγός για να περάσει ένα στενό σημείο. Μόνο που αυτός πέρασε.


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2013)

Απορία: σε ένα γλωσσικό φόρουμ δεν βρέθηκε ένας να ρωτήσει πώς στο καλό βρέθηκε Διάβαση *Φούρκα* στην Ελβετία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

Κι εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε στην Φούρκα της Κασσάνδρας, αλλά η λέξη προφανώς δεν είναι ελληνική. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ομόρριζη με την φούρκα=θυμός, αλλά, αν είναι, τότε είναι λατινική λέξη, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2013)

Πιο πάνω λεγαμε για τη διάβαση Σάνι και δεν αναρωτήθηκε κανένας αν έχει σχέση με την περιοχή της Χαλκιδικής. 

Από εδώ:
Furka, Furgge = literally: fork. Indicates a pass leading between two high points. (Furkapass, Furgg)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πιο πάνω λεγαμε για τη διάβαση Σάνι και δεν αναρωτήθηκε κανένας αν έχει σχέση με την περιοχή της Χαλκιδικής.
> 
> Από εδώ:
> Furka, Furgge = literally: fork. Indicates a pass leading between two high points. (Furkapass, Furgg)



Άρα είναι ομόρριζη με την ελληνική λέξη και προέρχεται από τα λατινικά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2014)

Εδώ ένας διαδραστικός χάρτης με ρισκάτους δρόμους, όπου κι ένας αιτωλοακαρνανικός:
*http://www.drivingexperiences.com/content/dangerous-roads/main.html*
http://www.drivingexperiences.com/content/dangerous-roads/patiopoulo-perdikaki-road.html


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
10 Most Dangerous Roads (according to XCARFilms)


----------

